# celiac plexus block



## jmarsh (Aug 7, 2009)

When a celiac plexus block is performed with an EUS, we have been billing 43259 and 64530.  Per the CCI edits, 64530 is now bundled into the 43259.
Is there any other way to bill this besides only using 43259?


----------

